# Turning Video into Animated Gifs.



## Jscuzza (Aug 6, 2005)

I have a video that is in .avi format. I wish to just take about a 3-4 sec clip from this video and turn it into an animated .gif. 

Does anyone know what a good way of doing this? I have tried camtasia studio, and it says the codecs are not right.

Please help me out =)


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Ulead Gif aniamtor is one application that can do it.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

http://www.avlandesign.com/vp.htm


----------



## Jscuzza (Aug 6, 2005)

Both of these programs will not open the .AVI file I have saying their is an error with it. I tried all 150 .AVI videos I have and all work fine when playing them, but do not open in the animators.

What would be the best format to put them in otherwise?


----------



## jparr111 (Dec 17, 2004)

Have you tried RENAMING one of them to .WMV?
http://www.mp3towav.org/Fx-Video-Converter/


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

I tested a few clips of different formats and it opened them all, It doesn't seem to like very large files large though. It probably has a frame limit. Did you trim it down to a few seconds? a 7 second clip it opened no problem.



> Have you tried RENAMING one of them to .WMV?


Renaming it to a different format won't change the file and in fact may cause problems as the data in the file will not match the extension.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ulead Gif aniamtor works but no very easy and it can freeze up if your image size and amount of frames is too big.
I did it once with something really big. Took a long long time to get just the couple frames I wanted. Had to pick the before and after frames from the part I wanted and delete the frames but it took time. But then I resized it all and got want I wanted from it.

But it is really not made to do things like this or anything like this that is very big.

Look here http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=avi+to+gif&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## johncon (Aug 17, 2006)

I've used Photoshop CS / Imageready for AVI's before.
Camtasia Studio will also do it.
Camtasia might have a free trial version around.


----------



## motter21 (Aug 26, 2006)

I actually had been dealing with the same problem. I found that you could use adobe after effect (way expensive and involved) to make animated gifs. this was way to hard so I created a website that does it all for you. the website gifninja.com can make gifs from .wmv files and still images. you don't have to download and install a program.

you are dealing with a .avi file so just run the file through windows movie maker and it will turn it into a .wmv file. if you are not familiar with movie maker check out the video tutorial I made on gifninja.com

it's a free site and I think it is way overdue. so check it out and tell me what you think. if there are any suggestions on different things that we could put on the site just holla!


----------



## motter21 (Aug 26, 2006)

sorry that url is www.gifninja.com... also we are adding a voting/ranking feature where you can share the gifs you make and have them get voted on


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

this is what i use
1. convertmovie 3.0 to convert it to .mov/quicktime format
2. quicktime pro to cut the part out i want.
3. an then open it in imageready. to edit an make the .gif file


----------

